
P1108R0: web_view for the C++ standard library - cpeterso
http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2018/p1108r0.html
======
jepler
"The provided web_view shall support content complying with the [HTML5],
[2dcontext], [WebGL], [CSS3-UI], [css-cascade-3], [css-grid-1], [css-scroll-
snap-1], [css3-images], [css3-background], [css3-namespace], [css-writing-
modes-3], [css-color-3], [css-fonts-3], [css3-mediaqueries], [css-text-3],
[css-text-decor-3], [css-values-3], [css-writing-modes-3], [css-syntax-3],
[css3-conditional], [css-flexbox-1], [selectors-3], [css-will-change-1], [css-
variables-1], [compositing-1], [CSS2], [WOFF], [SVG11], [PNG], [ECMAScript],
[ECMA-402], [hr-time-2], [DOM-Level-3-Core], [DOM-Level-3-Events], [user-
timing], [navigation-timing], [resource-timing-1], [tracking-dnt],
[geolocation-API], [WebCryptoAPI], [encrypted-media], [mediacapture-streams],
[beacon], [IndexedDB], [page-visibility-2], [ElementTraversal], [DOM-
Level-2-Style], [DOM-Level-2-Traversal-Range], [gamepad], [CSP2], [cors],
[upgrade-insecure-requests], [referrer-policy], [rfc7034], [rfc7932],
[rfc6797], [rfc6066], [rfc2397], and [rfc5246] standards."

